

NOVA is a personal climbing wall that redefines training at home - cfontes
http://nova.lunar-europe.com/Nova.html

======
cfontes
The concept looks interesting, it would probably be positive wall only but it
would be awesome anyway.

Buy I can't see how they are going to make the white chalk marks on this look
sexy.

